# John Newton on the Lord's Day



## bookslover (Sep 15, 2007)

From a letter dated 1774, when he was 49 years old

_Tomorrow is the Sabbath. I am usually glad when it returns, though it seldom finds me in that frame of mind which I would desire. But it is my happiness to live amongst many who count the hours from one ordinance to another. I know they pray that I may be a messenger of peace and an instrument of good to their souls, and I have cause to hope their prayers are, in a measure, answered. For their sakes, as much as my own, I am glad to go up to the house of the Lord. O, that, in watering others, I may be also watered myself! 

I have been praying that tomorrow may be a day of power with you and with us and with all that love Jesus in sincerity, that we may see His glory and taste His love in the sanctuary. When it is thus, the Sabbath is a blessed day, indeed, an earnest of Heaven. There, they keep an everlasting Sabbath and cease not, night or day, admiring the riches of redeeming love and adoring Him who washed His people from their sins in His own blood. To have such imperfect communion with them as is, in this state, attainable in this pleasing exercise is what, alone, can make life worth the name. For this, I sigh and long and cry to the Lord to rend the veil of unbelief, scatter the clouds of ignorance, and break down the walls which sin is daily building up to hide Him from my eyes. 

I hope I can say my soul is athirst for God, and nothing less than the light of His countenance can satisfy me. Blessed be His name for the desire; it is His own gift, and He never gives it in vain. He will afford us a taste of the water of life by the way and, ere long, we shall drink abundantly at the fountain head, and have done with complaint for ever. May we be thankful for what we receive, and be still earnestly desirous for more. _

Do we have Newton's attitude as we look forward to this coming Lord's Day?


----------



## Herald (Sep 15, 2007)

Richard - alas, I do not know Newton's words as my own. Me thinks I possess pretense more often than penitence and devotion. May God break down the pride of my heart from every affection that sets itself against Him.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 15, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Richard - alas, I do not know Newton's words as my own. Me thinks I possess pretense more often than penitence and devotion. May God break down the pride of my heart from every affection that sets itself against Him.



Amen, brother, amen! I'm right there with you.


----------

